# Assist Hooks Techniques for Vertical Jigs



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

Saw another question posted on one of the message boards about assist hooks - so I made another youtube video......(let me know when you are sick of these youtube videos)






I make my assist hooks with split rings and a swivel -

I too was very skeptical when I saw the spilt rings used to attach the hook to swivel - (cant remember where I saw this set-up)

since my opinion of split rings was they tend to pull open.

Buy - These new heavy duty Spro brand split rings are STRONG

I never have had one pull open and we have caught some big cobia, snappers, Aj's and grouper on these set-ups.

You ask - How would I know if the split rings failed?

If the split rings did fail - you would get the solid ring back or solid ring, jig and swivel back....depending on which split ring pulled open...

The next problem with vertical jigs is how to keep the action while limiting bite offs of the leader above the solid ring - I have tried wire (single strand and tie-able titanium) but the action is killed,,,

any suggestion????

Thanks for all the views on our Youtube channel:

Chris23Zale23Fishing

Thanks again

Chris-Chris


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I use a similar set up when rigging my jigs but don't use the extra split ring and I tie to the swivel which is on the same ring as the assist hook. For leader, I use 60lb or 100lb mono depending on what size lead I'm jigging. On occassion, when I remember, I'll put a lightweight rubber band from the bottom eye of the jig to the hook. This keeps the hook alongside the body of the jig closer to the middle and seems to increase hook up ratios, especially on smaller fish like snapper.

For the most part, I don't get that many cut off from teeth, mostly lose them in structure when I can't stop 'em fast enough.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Instead of using split rings, why not use "welded rings". They are very simple to silver braze and cheap. A Harbor Freight butane torch and some cigarette lighter butane and you're in business. The most expensive item is the 56% silver wire but it goes a long way. The rings are available from ROSCO.

http://www.roscoinc.com/butt_rings.html


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I still dont trust split rings. I try and always loop to some sort of welded ring. My jigs all stored with nothing but a single split ring.

The rig I use is slightly different from this picture. I buy some of those 250-350 swivels from woody at hooks plus with the large size welded rings

I tie my leader to one of the swivels welded rings, and then loop my assist to the bottom.

When Im ready for a jig choice, I take what ever jig I want out of my packet and split ring it to the same welded ring my assist hook is on. there is no pressure what so ever on a split ring doing this. only pressure on the split ring is the swinging jig.

When your tired of that jig, you simply take the split ringed lure off the swivel and take another jig and split ring it on your hook set up in seconds.

Not the best way, but, Its how I do it and Ive had good luck with it. The difference between my way and this picture is my swivel has large welded rings on it.. 









The woody swivels I use


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Well, I found my pictures.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Hog that's awesome! Why didn't I think of that? Instead of having hooks on every jig you just have one tied onto your line! Nice to not have ten ounces of lead slapping the hell out of your rod while running between spots. Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hog / Chris, where did you get the line you are using to make the assits rigs ?
I've been looking for smal quantities of 200/400# braid and just don't find any. Love the idea of not having hooks on the jigs !

RE


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Hog, that is the ticket right there. I've got mine rigged similar but you friend, have the better mouse trap. Cabbage!


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

Jimmy is doing it right. Never trust a split ring. The only thing I ever use a split ring for on a jig is to hold it up. The split ring never gets more pressure than the weight of the jig on it. That way I can scale down on the size of my terminal gear on my jigs and still get way with it. 
Ever since I discovered the figure 8 rings from Jigging Master....I've never gone back to solid rings or swivels. They are the way to go in my opinion. 
Check them out: http://www.jignpop.com/jmfigured8solidring.aspx


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

*I don't like the cord - but maybe more like this if you don't like split rings*

Hey Guys

I dont think that a reel set to at the most 18 lbs drag is going to pull open a 180lb. split ring - but I have had many fish bite thru the cord on assist hooks...

Thats why I tried the swivel set up....

But here might be a better way to do it if you dont like split rings

Moving the jig's split ring to the top ring of the swivel - might give a little better action to the jig.

I have tried to put something a little more bite-proof between the leader and jig and not had as much success as free swinging jig...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Chris-Chris said:


> But here might be a better way to do it if you dont like split rings
> .


CC,
What kind of cord is that? kinda looks like dacron or is it Kevlar or is it just a prop tieup for the photo...

If I can figure out how to make a youtube again, I'll try and post how I make my assist cords to use...


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hog

It's just some nylon cord - just used it for video and pic's - it's some type of tar-ed trotline cord....

I really don't like the cord type assist hooks - so I don't know what I did with the little bit of kevlar cord I once had...


----------

